# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Making a stand for a....

## PlatypusGardens

...pipe bender.  
yeh, it's over there        
See it?
Still in the box  
Been there for ages.
Itching to get it set up and start bending some stuff.  
Nooooooow, due to space issues it needs to be as compact as possible, and on wheels.   
I've seen a few people mount them on engine stands.
That looks like something I would consider, but not as big as that.
Would a stand with horizontal "feet" sticking out as far as the front of the bender when mounted flat be enough? 
I'd have to wheel it outside to use it as there probably won't be enough room in here.    
Any tips appreciated.    :Smilie:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Any tips appreciated.

  Yeah, be careful picking up the heavy stuff  :Wink:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Yeah, be careful picking up the heavy stuff

  
...and don't eat yellow snow?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Actually...... 
That corrugated wall behind where it's sitting at the moment is a door.
A rather solid framed door....  
Might investigate the option of mounting it on the door.....
Then I can just swing the door open, bend my steel outside and close the door again.
Should work if I put a wheel on the door so it's resting on the ground...maybe add a locking dropper to it.     :2thumbsup:

----------


## Uncle Bob

> ...and don't eat yellow snow?

  Are you a Frank fan?

----------


## Marc

I don't have a bender but the few I have seen are mounted on short legs like a press would be. You can have it fixed outside covered with a canvas ?

----------


## OBBob

> I don't have a bender but the few I have seen are mounted on short legs like a press would be. You can have it fixed outside covered with a canvas ?

  Yes! On that deck you built ... that's really wasted space without a pipe bender attached.

----------


## Marc

Hu? ...  :Sad3:

----------


## OBBob

> Hu? ...

  Oops ... I meant on the big timber deck that PG built.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

hmmm, seems I got this @rse about....  :No:  
I pictured it to bend the tube the opposite way.  :Doh: 
This makes sense now.    
I'll have to have another think about this.
Having it mounted on the door, or laying on a shelf/frame on the door seems like a good option, however....

----------


## Grahame Collins

> hmmm, seems I got this @rse about....  
> I pictured it to bend the tube the opposite way. 
> This makes sense now.    
> I'll have to have another think about this.
> Having it mounted on the door, or laying on a shelf/frame on the door seems like a good option, however....

  
Consider making some custom light weight saw horses.The saw horse that the bender is to be mounted to is a tad lower than the others which are used to support and keep the bend alignments in an even plane. 
This beats working off the the floor by a country mile.The whole lot can be compactly  stacked away somewhere after the work is done.  
The shop I saw them used in made the  pipe supporting sawhorses height adjustable for different diameter pipe. I was passing through so I do not know how well it worked. but having worked off the floor with a bender, I can tell you,it sucks. 
Grahame

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Consider making some custom light weight saw horses.The saw horse that the bender is to be mounted to is a tad lower than the others which are used to support and keep the bend alignments in an even plane.

  yeh some end supports will be needed.   

> The whole lot can be compactly  stacked away somewhere after the work is done.

  yeah.....there's that "somewhere" issue again....
If I mount it to the door, or at least make a designated spot for it there I can still store stuff below and around it (see pic above) And open the door outwards without having to move everything, and still be able to use the bender. 
outside.    

> having worked off the floor with a bender, I can tell you,it sucks.

  I have no intention of doing that, unless I maybe end up doing something like in the pic I posted.
Most of the pieces will be 1800 long, at the very most, and require a bend at each end. 
Again, if I mount it on the door, I could make some supports that fold up/out as well as having some freestanding things...
 And they would have to be adjustable due to uneven ground outside.... 
big job this   :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

That looks like my uncles workshop, only 1000 cleaner and 1000 less stuff.
He was an engineer, and used to build ride on trains from scratch, so there was ton;s of steel etc everywhere.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> That looks like my uncles workshop, only 1000 cleaner and 1000 less stuff.
> He was an engineer, and used to build ride on trains from scratch, so there was ton;s of steel etc everywhere.

  Steel, timber, plastic, aluminium, speakers, amps, misc electronic stuff, 2-stroke motors, wheels, plumbing stuff, etc etc etc.
It's all in there. 
Ther's even one of these, in bits, tucked away awaiting restoration.      :Shock:     
....and that's just in THIS shed.
You should see the other one   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

